# Cheap Hide Glue Pot



## stickboy (Jun 26, 2009)

Here is a cheap and re-useable hot hide glue pot I made for less than $30.
I found at Walmart a Toastess Hot Pot with a graduated temperature control for $14.95. Add a digital meat thermometer ($9.95) and a couple of small jam and you are all set.
I driiled two holes in the top of the Pot cover for the glue brush and thermometer.
Mix your glue pellets the night before with equal weight of water in a clean jam jar and refrigerate.
Fill the pot with 2" of water or enough to reach the glue line in the jam jar.
Set the control so that the water temperature reaches around 160F and the glue no more than 145F.
The glue is ready when it drips from the brush.


----------



## John Bartley (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you for an excellent tip!

John


----------

